# carbon fibre repair in wiltshire



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

hello everyone, i have just picked up my r33 gtr. There are a couple of things to sort out one being the carbon fibre starting to peel. I think the laquer is coming off. Can any one recommend somewhere to get it sorted. Thanks. Will


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

If it's laquar then any bodyshop, if it's gel coat then it will have to be a specialist. Try Phil at carboncreations


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Hi buddy. I use Mike @ a company called initial impact for any car bodywork i need doing so worth having a chat with him. 01225 744 461.
Used him for years and always does an amazing job. give him a buzz. They are based just outside salisbury.


----------



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks guys. I really have no idea if its gel coat or laquer, only that its not very pleasing to the eye. I will give them a call i am in salisbury so if they can sort it that would be perfect. Cheers. Will.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Mike did some work on my GTR so knows his way around them and trusted him with it so your good to go. let me know how you get on with him and might see your 33 around salisbury when im in town.


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

Usually its laquered - or a combination of gelcoat and laquer as the laquer always leaves the option of changing scrap to sellable pieces.


----------



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

just spoke to mike, going over to initial impact on Friday. I will let you know how it goes. I am sure you will see the car around. I dont see many in salisbury. Only a silver r35 and a white gtst.


----------



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

unfortunately its too far gone for mike to help, can any one recommend a specialist near by. thanks. will.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

smallz said:


> unfortunately its too far gone for mike to help, can any one recommend a specialist near by. thanks. will.



ok cool, sorry he couldnt help. pretty sound guy & worth knowing. good luck with it.


----------



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah sound guy. Will give him a call in the future when i need some work, hopefully someone can help i am having trouble finding anyone close who is good with carbon fibre.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Danny at Vicsells Bodyshop has re-laquered lots of carbon items from bonnets to boot spoilers.....defo the man to use but unfrotunately he is in Harlow so not local, but well worth a travelling.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Will definatley be the lacquer buddy I wouldnt worry. Gel coat/top coat resin will go hazey to yellow so if it hasnt done that I wouldnt worry.

Good wet sand back with UV clear coat and she will be back to its former glory


----------



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

that doesnt sound too good. Yellow and Hazey is quite a good description of one particular patch. Most of it is just peeling save that one bit.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Seibon are typical of their hoods going yellow or hazey. The use of a good UV protected clear coat will stop the resin going yellow from sunlight. Sounds to me that the lacquer has been peeling and theres no protectant from sun hence you getting a small area of yellow/haze.

If it was me (depending on how good you are with your hands) is wet sand it back then clear coat her yourself. Take plenty of time at it and im sure your results will be good.


----------



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks wade, i may have a go myself, its already f***ed so the worst that can happen is its still f***ed. I wish the previous owner sorted it before it got to this stage.


----------

